# Qui se sert de l'iPad comme outil principal.



## polux748 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à vos tous.

Prochainement, je vais devoir quitter de mon MacBook Pro (de mi 2010) .


Motif ? Le PC de ma mère, qui est un Acer Aspire portable avec Windows 7, bug trop, mais trop souvent. Chose qui m'embête grave pour elle.


Du coup, je vais lui filer mon MacBook Pro, refait à neuf avec Lion. Et pour reconvertire ma mère au monde simplifier de l'informatique d'APPLE.


Mais bon, là, n'est pas le gros sujet de discutions.


Le sujet de discutions, est que, je voudrais savoir, si parmis vous tous, il y a des personnes qui travail tous les jours avec leurs iPad ou pas? Et qui ont (presque) laisser tomber leur ordinateur, qui serait presque mis au placard ou offert à leurs proche?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Septembre 2012)

Pas moi.


----------



## Suzumebachi (2 Septembre 2012)

Un pote avait délaissé son pc pour un ipad 2 mais finalement il est revenu sur son pc.


----------



## Gwen (3 Septembre 2012)

C'est toujours pareil, ça dépend du travail demandé.


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Septembre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est toujours pareil, ça dépend du travail demandé.



Ouais, enfin, à moins de ne faire que du surf et du youtube, c'est pratiquement impossible d'avoir l'ipad comme seul ordi.
Peut etre avec du texte basique, et encore...


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Septembre 2012)

Si tu fais une recherche sur le site tu verras bon nombre de sujets ouverts sur le thème de l'Ipad comme outil principal et comme le dit gwen ben ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec.... Sinon ta question est un peu comme "bonjour j'ai une centrifugeuse je voudrais la remplacer par un presse-jus est-ce une bonne idée?"....


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ouais, enfin, à moins de ne faire que du surf et du youtube, c'est pratiquement impossible d'avoir l'ipad comme seul ordi.
> Peut etre avec du texte basique, et encore...



@tuncurry, sauf si tu prends la peine d'apprendre à t'en servir. :rateau: 



			
				lefenmac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ta question est un peu comme "bonjour j'ai une centrifugeuse je  voudrais la remplacer par un presse-jus est-ce une bonne idée?"....



@lefenmac, il suffit de modifier en tant soit peu le presse-jus...


----------

